# Supprimer une application vérouillée



## yohann076 (7 Mai 2013)

Bonjour , alors voila j'ai installé une application qui se nomme " Tunnelblick " .
Maintenant je veux la supprimer mais le problème c'est que sais une application verrouillé il y a un petit cadenas a gauche de l'application.

Quand je fais lire les informations il y a une case marqué verrouillé et qui est coché mais quand je veux la décocher cela ne marche pas vu que celle ci est grisée .

voici une capture d'écran : 



Je regarde sur le net mais je ne vois pas comment je peux la supprimer donc voila pourquoi je poste ce message en espérant que quelqu'un trouve la bonne solution 

Cordialement.


----------



## bonpat (7 Mai 2013)

Es-tu administrateur de ta machine?
N'y aurait-il pas quelqu'un d'autre qui a un compte dessus?


----------



## yohann076 (7 Mai 2013)

Merci d'abord pour ta reponse rapide.
Oui il n'y a que moi sur ce mac .


----------



## bonpat (7 Mai 2013)

je ne vois pas le bas de ton image "info sur..."
Il doit y avoir sur coin inférieur droit de ta fenêtre un cadenas à déverrouiller avant de pourvoir délocker l'application....


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mai 2013)

Pour désinstaller : ici ou là (en anglais).

Je viens de faire u test avec une autre application que j'ai verrouillée, j'ai pu la mettre à la corbeille sans problème (après un msg d'alerte me demandant si je voulais vraiment la supprimer).


----------



## yohann076 (7 Mai 2013)

Non il n' y a pas de cadenas j ai deja regarder.
je vais regarder sa ce soir . 
merci je vous donnerai un retour .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2013)

yohann076 a dit:


> Non il n' y a pas de cadenas j ai deja regarder.


Attention si tu as un écran 13", le cadenas est bien là (il est toujours là, tout en bas à droite), mais tu dois "scroller" la fenêtre "Lire les infos" pour le voir.


----------



## yohann076 (8 Mai 2013)

Bonjour alors voila j'ai bien scroller le cadenas étais bien verrouillé donc je l'es enlever et c'est toujours pareil la case verrouillé est toujours grisée.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

tu as "enlevé" quoi ??

Ouvre le cadenas, clique sur le petit "+" en bas à gauche pour t'ajouter ("moi") en lecture / écriture.

Ca te donnera peut-être le droit de déverrouiller, ou de supprimer directos l'application, puisque c'est ton but.


----------



## yohann076 (8 Mai 2013)

Non cela ne marche pas Renaud 31 je suis deja en lecture et ecriture.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)

Il faut vérifier que l'appli ne fait pas partie des éléments lancé à l'ouverture de session, et qu'aucun processus ne l'utilise.

Sais-tu utiliser le Terminal ?


----------



## yohann076 (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour ,
Non du tout je ne sais pas utiliser le terminal .
Cela fais que 2 mois que j'ai mon MacBook Pro .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

 je vais te donner la recette pour supprimer Tunnelblick par le Terminal.

Tu feras exactement ce qui est indiqué, et rien d'autre :

Va dans Applications / Utilitaires, lance le Terminal.

Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, saisis les commandes suivantes, uniquement par copier-coller, ne les tape pas toi-même.

_cd /Applications_

Touche Entrée,
Le Terminal répond : 

_MacBook-de-Toi:Applications nomsession$_

Copie-colle :

_sudo rm -rf Tunnelblick.app/_

Touche Entrée,
Le Terminal répond :

_Password : _

Saisis ton mot de passe de session, à l'aveugle (il ne s'affiche pas).

Touche Entrée.


L'application est supprimée.


----------



## yohann076 (12 Mai 2013)

Je fais sa de suite je te tiens au courant rapidement.
Non j'y crois pas elle est supprimé . Merci beaucoup vraiment  
Merci . Je garde ce forum la sous la main .
En 2- 3 clics une application qui nous embête disparait ;DMerci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2013)

NB : ce n'est pas le moyen normal de supprimer une application, et le Terminal ne doit être utilisé que si l'on sait s'en servir, car on peut y faire des catastrophes.

Là c'était pour te dépanner : maintenant tu "oublies" le Terminal


----------



## yohann076 (12 Mai 2013)

D'accord merci beaucoup sa m'arrange comme même . 
Maintenant le terminal je sais pas ou il est ni a quoi sa sert xD.


----------

